# Gulf Coast RC Drag Racing



## justindorsett (May 1, 2006)

We are having our first points race of the second series coming up on Saturday September 18th. We would love to have yall come out and see what your off road machines will run on our 1/10scale 1/4 mile.

Gates open at 10:00am with Qualifying to start at 12:00pm

Racing will be held at Dorsett's Tire and Automotive

6630 Spencer Highway
Pasadena, TX 77505

$10 per class

Classes to be run:
Bracket (Any car imaginable)
True 1.05 (Scaled down version of full size true 10.5 outlaw racing)
Super Comp (index racing 1.80 Index)
Top Fuel (all out heads up competition)

We would love to have as many people as we can get signed up and racing. We're very excited about this race and hope to see many of you there.

Thank you
Justin Dorsett

Check out our website
www.gcdragracing.com

All details on the homepage and we also have a forum.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

So which place will be the permanent venue? I am right around the corner from Hightower. I think I can convert the TC3 in to a dragster..lol.


----------



## justindorsett (May 1, 2006)

We have actually purchased a piece of property near hobby airport and were currently clearing land building the drag strip along with a dirt oval. We will be racing at Dorsett's Tire and Automotive until we are finished building on the land. Check out the forum and all of the details about the build are there. Let us know if you need anything for converting your car, Im sure somebody can help you out.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Uh, ohhh dirt oval. Another car I may have to acquire.


----------



## justindorsett (May 1, 2006)

We cant wait to get the dirt oval finished. It will be done long before the drag strip. It will definately be something cool.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Sounds fun. Never ran oval, may convert the t3 for it.


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

Oooh dirt oval cool me and my freind Dean come out there he came down from California all he ever race was oval with his vintage chain link drive Custom Works 4wd Dominator and were looking into the prototype new belt drive 4wd Custom Works dominator.


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

We got alote of guys at Randy's Hobbys that like drag racing but not in the heat though. We got 2 guys that are crazy with rc drag they runs like 6s Hacker,Feiago,Plettenburg,Lehner and some other german brands ill let them know.


----------



## justindorsett (May 1, 2006)

Awesome tell them to bring them out. Luckily the weather is cooling down and we have plenty of water. We would love to have all of you out. I will keep Ya'll posted on the dirt oval.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

I haven't ran dirt oval for 15 years back in Irving ,tx at a shop called wild bills hobby shop, We ran the dog ***** out of the rc10gt with .12's.

I'm very interested, But Hobby airport that's a heck of a drive from cypress.


----------



## justindorsett (May 1, 2006)

It is a little bit of a hike. Its not too terrible if you dont hit a lot of traffic. We have one of our regular racers that drives from magnolia to race.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

If you build it they will come :cheers::cheers:


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Aww, it's not so bad, Hobby AP. Good music you'll be there in no time...lol. 

I think the T3, will work alright on the dirt oval.


----------



## christmas racing (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey Justin this is Clayton from Catalyst Services I run a slash 4x4 out at Vertigo Raceway You guys worked on some of our f350s Ill call you later . How about a off road track?????


----------



## justindorsett (May 1, 2006)

Hey Clayton how are you? The offroad track is not in the plans but not out of the question.


----------



## christmas racing (Sep 1, 2010)

It would be great to have more places to race . Me and my 6 year old and 3 friends are always looking for something diff. I will call you later see ya.


----------



## justindorsett (May 1, 2006)

You should bring the short course truck out and drag race with us next weekend.


----------



## christmas racing (Sep 1, 2010)

I'am planing to come out and watch but I will be going to N.B. the 15 not sure when i'll be back hope in time for the race.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

christmas racing said:


> I'am planing to come out and watch but I will be going to N.B. the 15 not sure when i'll be back hope in time for the race.


Don't come to watch come to race. My son lost his last race to a Slash. He had a 2 second difference in the lights and red lighted. First time he ever had to wait for his light he usually has the slower time.


----------



## justindorsett (May 1, 2006)

Looking forward to meeting new people this weekend


----------



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

kstoracing said:


> So which place will be the permanent venue? I am right around the corner from Hightower. I think I can convert the TC3 in to a dragster..lol.


 You live near hightower?! I go to Kempner lol 
I wanna convert the AE 1/18th on road, I forgot what its called lol


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I stay in Quail Valley in mo City, on the other side of Lake Olympia.


----------



## justindorsett (May 1, 2006)

We will be setting up starting at 8am and hopefully have the track prepped and ready to run at 10am. If anybody is interested and would like to try rc drag racing i will let you make a pass with my car. Hope to see yall out there. Bring a car, any car can run in bracket and we would love to have yall there.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Whats the status on the oval dirt got me and 1/8 scale outlaw winged sprint car nitro


----------



## justindorsett (May 1, 2006)

We had a great turn out and some blazing fast passes. We ended up getting rained out after qualifying. We will have a makeup race and ill post the date when we decide on it.


----------



## svo (Jun 16, 2009)

Cool. I live very close to the new track location. May need to build me a drag car or oval car.:cheers:


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

will yall be racing this weekend? i would like to come check it out...


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Not that I know of. We are all preparing for The Houston Autorama.
Check it out here.
http://www.gcdragracing.com/


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

They were out near my house last year and I checked them out. Stupid fast and way more spectacular crashes than you would think. Well worth taking a look at. Very relaxed atmosphere.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

We need to give it a shot. Who knows, Joe Obstacle might even do well


----------

